# 40D Shutter Button...



## Steve5D (Mar 15, 2013)

The shutter button on my 40D seems a bit wonky (I believe that's the technical term for it). It's almost as if I have to press it harder than normal to get it to work. That doesn't really make sense, but that's what it feels like. This has resulted in the occasional lost shot, of which I'm not all to freakin' happy.

I use a battery grip, and the shutter button it it works perfectly, with no issues whatsoever.

The camera's long out of warranty, so I'm going to get it into the shop. I was just wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue...


----------



## David444 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds like a contact problem, the isopropyl alcohol treatment has worked on many bodies with the problem. I have never tried it on any of my bodies, but I have friends that have and it worked for them.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know that I'll try that. 

The problem with the video is that is doesn't show the camera powered up and operating _before _the "fix". It doesn't even show the camera powered up and operating _after _the fix.

I'd need to see both of those, I think, before I engaged in such a repair...


----------



## Buckster (Mar 15, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> The shutter button on my 40D seems a bit wonky (I believe that's the technical term for it). It's almost as if I have to press it harder than normal to get it to work. That doesn't really make sense, but that's what it feels like. This has resulted in the occasional lost shot, of which I'm not all to freakin' happy.
> 
> I use a battery grip, and the shutter button it it works perfectly, with no issues whatsoever.
> 
> The camera's long out of warranty, so I'm going to get it into the shop. I was just wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue...


Put it in the dishwasher Steve.

Trust me on this.


----------



## leinadg (Mar 20, 2013)

I did what David444 suggested with my 40D when I started to get the shutter button problem a year ago. It was scary, but it worked !
The camera is still going strong with no side affects after the treatment.


----------

